# New Coffees



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you looking for inspiration for a coffee to try or buy?

A new site went live recently that may help you to find something that will fit your tatsebuds

New Coffees

The coffee roasters are mainly US based but some of the UK roasters can source the same lots or from the same grower

Be sure to check the UK Roasters list in the separate thread


----------



## catsasscoffee (Oct 1, 2010)

how do i submit a new brand?


----------

